# Local Church Bible Publishers



## JM (May 6, 2010)

I stumbled over this online review for AV Bibles published by LCBP. It seems they are less expensive then the R.L. Allen and, from the review and comments, better quality. Note: The review is a KJVO proponent. 

[video=youtube;rnZnL7feRp4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnZnL7feRp4&feature=related[/video]

Executive Series Bibles | calfskin, softest to touch, sewn around the edges

Have you folks seen these Bibles before?

[video=youtube;rxtRsvsF5dE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxtRsvsF5dE[/video]


----------



## JM (May 7, 2010)

I just wanted to add a comment for LCBP that I found:

BibleBinder My Family have Been Rebinding Bibles since the late 60's and I know exactly what you mean. The Cambridge Bibles Fall apart QUICK and RL Allen Although they make a great Cover (Highland Goatskin) their sewn signatures break apart fairly quick and then all you have left is the cover LOL. LCBP is no doubt the most durable Bibles on the Market today. I know from doing what they do and owning a 15 year old Basic series Wide Margin Bible from LCBP as my main Bible and it has held up strong.​
one more:

eggmanmania2001 I agree. For what it's worth, RL Allan bibles are nice, but not as sturdy and way more expensive!​
[video=youtube;i5Wiyzng4ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Wiyzng4ns[/video]


----------

